# Fix-It Shop on the Homestead



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I do this with firearms. Tough to ship a tractor. Work with what you know and xan handle.

Jeff


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Agreed ... no cardboard box big enough for most tractors. Common sense should win out! The mechanic who fixed my tractor clutch came out, got it, took it back to his shop, and he made it look effortless ... those folks have the trucks, trailers, tools and knowledge to get it done.

Gunsmiths and the services they offer are great for home businesses ...

In most every scenario I can think of for _home-based_ fix-it shops, one would be working with _shippable_ items and sizes; otherwise, you'd be adding a "local" pickup/delivery service as well. In my case, I can perform the work remotely, in addition to having a shop, and remote methods have both gotten easier and might be more commonly expected these days!

One could make a video of their fix-it shop, serving as advertising and confidence building among your (potential) customers ...


----------



## bman (Jan 3, 2022)

What's in super high demand is a handyman service that is paid by the hour, that will try to tackle any small project in a home. Most contractors will not come out to bid on a small job, so people are left stranded to do them on their own. Older folks either rely on family to come help, or they are on their own. If you walk into the home of a single 70 or 80 year old woman, they will keep you busy for days doing small odd jobs that they can't get to.


----------

